# Black Market Horse Flesh



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

I heard about that in Florida. It is awful. I don't get why some one would do that. I am against butchering horses anyways but why steal someones beloved pet when there are so many free/cheap horses out there. Stupid people!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I actually didn't know it was legal to butcher a horse to eat personally in florida. Apparently you just can't sell it.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

That made me cry, horrible pictures, poor horses...I hope
they catch those SOB's thats doing this and they see a 
good, good time behind bars. THIS IS SICK.


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont approve of it being eaten but its just like dogs and cats being eatin in other country. To them its like eating chicken, cow, or pig. Im not for it but its just like that.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't really have a problem with slaughter, horses being eaten, etc as long as it is humane. 

These horses are getting tied up to trees and buchered though.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Another point is these sickos are stealing other ppls horses, their beloved
pets, it's not even their own horses their butchering! UGH!


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I read about this awhile back and while I think its terrable I don't understand the uproar from the media and some people about 3 horses when it happens to 1000's of cattle every year around the country. Why is it worse then anyone else that has livestock stolen and killed?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Because you can't think about it being purly logical. Yes, horses are livestock, but more commonly, they are seen as pets and "parts of the family" more than a cow, goat, etc. 

More horses are childrens/families pets/companion animals or used for recreation than cattle.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree they are but rest assured when cattlemen have their animals stolen and butchered they feel no less a loss.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't disagree, I just post this because my focus is on horses, not cattle. Doesn't mean I think this is okay happening to any type of animal.


----------

